# nieders. fischereischein in hessen?



## mastercremaster (9. April 2009)

hallo angeljuristen....
ich komme aus hannover und besitze einen auf lebenszeit ausgestellten fischereischein, wie in niedersachsen üblich.
im sommer werde ich nach hessen ziehen und bin deshalb schon einmal "provisorisch" in einem neuen fischereiverein eingetreten. während der aufnahmeprozedur sagte man mir, dass mein "fischereischein" aus niedersachsen in hessen nicht anerkannt wird, da dort nur ein "jahresfischereischein" gilt.
ist die behauptung so richtig?
ich würde natürlich gerne jetzt schon gelegentlich an den schönen gewässern dieses verein fischen gehen, kann aber keinen "jahresfischereischein" lösen, da ich derzeit keinen wohnsitz in hessen angemeldet habe...
habt ihr eine strategie zur problemlösung für mich?
vielen dank
der master


----------



## Janbr (10. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

@mastercremmaster

Dein nieders. Fischereischein dürfte eigentlich kein Problem machen. Folgendes findet sich im hessischen Fischereigesetz ([FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]HFischG*)*[/FONT] unter § 25 (Fischereischeinpflicht)

[FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times](3) Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer werden dem Fischereischein dieses Gesetzes gleichgestellt. Die für das Fischereiwesen zuständige Ministerin oder der dafür zuständige Minister kann durch Rechtsverordnung diese Gleichstellung aufheben, wenn die Voraussetzungen, unter denen in anderen Ländern ein Fischereischein erteilt wird, nicht den Vorgaben dieses Gesetzes entsprechen.[/FONT]

Ich würde aber auf Grund der Einschränkung im letzten Abschnitt mal bei der zuständigen Fischereibehörde nachfragen. 

Meines Erachtens dürfte es aber kein Problem darstellen in Hessen mit dem nierds. Fischereischein zu angeln, so lange du noch keinen Wohnsitz in Hessen hast.

Hast du in Niedersachsen eine Prüfung für deinen Fischereischein abgelegt und dafür eine Bestätigung erhalten? Denn damit wirst du sicher einen hessischen Fischereischein bekommen. An deiner Stelle würde ich aber erstmal an berufener Stelle nachfragen.

Mach dich mal hier schlau: https://portal.hessen.de/irj/RPKS_Internet?cid=e292e8aba5f3ef6f52e34d84986e49ec

Wäre super wenn du hier posten könntest was dabei rausgekommen ist, hilft ja vielleicht dem Nächsten.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## südhesse (10. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

ne also ich komme aus hessen und wohne jetzt in niedersachsen^^ und das macht normalerweise ken problem solange du ne staatlich anerkannt fischerreiprüfung abgelegt hast


----------



## Carsten1977 (10. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

Moinsen....

hast du denn einen "richtigen" Landesfischereischein, oder "nur" dein Prüfungszeugnis?

Mit dem Prüfungszeugnis kannst du zwar in Niedersachsen überall Gastkarten lösen / Vereinen beitreten, aber in anderen Bundesländern könnte das Probleme geben.

Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren den staatlichen Schein besorgt, da das in BaWü so üblich war - um dann zu erfahren, dass es eigentlich unnötig gewesen ist --> aber eben nur für Niedersachsen.....

Der Landesfischereischein kostet soweit ich weiß ca. 20,-€ und kann bei der Gemeinde beantragt werden...

Carsten


----------



## Gardenfly (10. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

Wenn du keinen Wohnsitz mehr in NdS hast ist dein Fischereischein ungültig,dann mußt du dir das hessische Ding holen.
Sollte man dir deinen gültigen Fischereischein nicht anerkennen ist es ein klaren Verstoß von irgendein Gesetz,solltest du einen Paragraphen finden kannst Du vor einen Verwaltungsgericht klagen.


----------



## Janbr (10. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

@ Gardenfly

Da kann ich dir nur widersprechen. Ich habe gar keinen Wohnsitz mehr in Deutschland. Trotzdem gilt mein Fischereischein aus NRW nach wie vor.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## donlotis (11. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

Ich kenne leider nur den umgekehrten Fall: Mit einem Bundesfischereischein aus Hessen oder NRW kann man in Niedersachsen problemlos jedem Verein beitreten oder dort Tageskarten kaufen. Bei kulanten Vereinen wird sogar ein ausländischer Fischereischein akzeptiert (in meinem Fall war das DK), obwohl die meist keine Prüfung gemacht haben und deshalb nicht fähig sind zu angeln. |supergri
Soweit ich weiß schießt hier nur Bayern quer und akzeptiert nur den bayrischen Lappen...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Janbr (11. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

@donlotis

Das stimmt so auch nicht, auch in Bayern werden die Scheine anderer Bundesländer anerkannt:

*Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern*
*(AVFiG)*
*in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 10. Mai 2004*
*Paragraph 2 *

2) 1 Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins werden der bayerischen Fischerprüfung die nach dem Recht anderer Länder der Bundesrepublik Deutschland abgelegten Fischerprüfungen gleichgestellt, sofern der Antragsteller bei Ablegung der Prüfung seine Hauptwohnung nicht in Bayern hatte. 2 Gleichgestellt werden auch


Gruss

Jan


----------



## Laserbeak (11. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

Sobald man in Hessen einen Wohnsitz nachweist, marschiert man zur Gemeinde, legt den niedersächsischen Schein vor und bekommt den hessischen Jahres- oder 5 Jahres- oder 10 Jahresfischereischein. Es ist eben alles eine Sache der Fischereiabgabe.
Völlig unkompliziert im übrigen.


----------



## mastercremaster (12. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

hallo leute
vielen dank für eure antworten und schöne ostern!
also: ich besitzen einen gültigen fischereischein ( da lebenslange gültigkeit in niedersachsern) und natürlich auch ein prüfungszeugniss (wenn auch eine ersatzaustellung, da ich vor jahren mein original verloren habe). ich bin auch derzeit mitglied in einem nieders. angelverein.
ich werde mich einmal an die obere fischereibehörde hessens wenden, der verband hessischer fischer hat mir keine auskunft diesbezüglich erteilt....
also bislang unklarheit, werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.
grüße 
der master


----------



## donlotis (14. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*



mastercremaster schrieb:


> ich werde mich einmal an die obere fischereibehörde hessens wenden



Bei uns in NRW ist die Untere Fischereibehörde dafür zuständig...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## mastercremaster (17. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

so...
nachdem sowohl vom verband hessischer fischer, als auch vom landesverband deutscher sportfischer hessen keine antworten auf meine frage kamen, habe ich mich an den von janbr genannten kontakt gewandt und schnell eine antwort erhalten:

Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer sind dem hessischen Fischereischein gleichgestellt (§ 25 Abs. 3 Fischereigesetz für das Land Hessen vom 19. Dezember 1990 (GVBl. I S. 776), zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 17. Oktober 2005 (GVBl. I S. 674)).
Angefügt: Ein gültiger niedersächsischer Fischereischein wird daher in Hessen anerkannt.
 
wie vorher bereits von jan vermutet. 
also vielen dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## Franky (17. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

@ Mastercremaster:
Ich habe von der Unteren Fischereibehörde FFM einen Zettel bekommen, auf dem man mir die uneingeschränkte Gültigkeit meines Bremer Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit bestätigt. Das gibt immer neidische Blicke beim Kauf der Erlaubniskarten... :q


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (17. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

Hi!
Bei mir war es so:
Bin von Schleswig in die Nähe Wetzlar gezogen und musste dort auf die Gemeinde, und meinen Angelschein umschreiben lassen.
Der wurde für satte 70 Euro in einen 10 Jahresschein umgewandelt.
Also alle 10 Jahre der Gleiche Mist...

Man kann es sich noch aussuchen.
1 Jahr 15 Euro
5 Jahre 35 Euro
10 Jahre 70 Euro

Kann natürlich sein das es von Landkreis zu Landkreis anders ist...


----------



## mastercremaster (17. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

hi franky
ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass mein nieders. fischereischein zumindest bei wohnsitzwechsel ungültig wird und ich mir dann nen hessischen jahresfischereischein besorgen muss.
bist du in frankfurt persönlich bei der unteren fischereibehörde angetanzt und die haben dir deine bestätigung ausgestellt? das ist aber fair! werd ich auch versuchen. ich glaube unsere lebenslangen fischereischeine in niedersachsen und bremen sind ja gleich.
vielen dank für den tipp! #6


----------



## counter (17. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

Der Schein gilt nach wie vor!!! Wer was anderes erzählt spinnt! Besitze ein 10Jahresschein aus Sachsen Anhalt und bin vor 7 Jaheren nach Hessen gezogen und er gilt immer noch ! Die Kreisverwaltung hat nur den Wohnsitz darauf geändert!

Wo ziehst du denn hin?

Grüße Alex


----------



## Franky (17. April 2009)

*AW: nieders. fischereischein in hessen?*

@ Counter:
Bremen, Niedersachsen und einige andere Bundesländer stellen den Schein auf Lebenszeit aus. Bei zeitlich begrenzten Scheinen sieht das anders aus. Die laufen halt noch bis Ende und dann musst Du den Schein vom jeweiligen Bundesland erwerben.

@ Master...
Jepp! Die sind direkt im Ordnungsamt an der Mainzer Landstraße beheimatet. Einfach hin, Anliegen vorgetragen ("ich will hier angeln und hab das hier *platsch* ") und mit großem Erstaunen und noch größerem Grinsen von dannen getrabt. Damit konnte ich problemlos in den SAK Anker Hausen eintreten und in jedem Angelgeschäft meine Erlaubniskarten kaufen - sogar bei Angel-Schmidt am Edersee!!! :q
Auch meine Ostseeangelerlaubnis bekomme ich problemlos bestellt und hierher geliefert, ohne dass es zu Rückfragen kommt.


----------

